
Social Graph API - Google Code - Jasitis
http://code.google.com/apis/socialgraph/
======
christangrant
Has anybody tried out the "How are your sites connected?" demo? It connected
several 'twitter' sites hosted on app-engine. Such as:

<http://liuhui0803.appspot.com/> <http://jasonfose.appspot.com/>
<http://jay98888.appspot.com/>

------
PanMan
I really like the idea, but tested the API once, and back then it only
returned something like 30% of my twitter followers. Not that useful if the
data is that incomplete.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I think the utility of this is highly dependent on what you're trying to do
with the API.

I was playing around with their 'My Connections' sample application and while
it didn't return all of my twitter followers (and people that I follow) it did
return all of the people that I interact with the most.

This culling of 'deadwood' contacts is of tremendous benefit to some of the
projects that I work on (and somewhat replaces the need for me to build my own
model of how connected people are within a network).

------
abava
WHOIS for Twitter: <http://tinfo.linkstore.ru> is based on this API

